# اعلان عن جدول انعقاد عقد دورات في التخصصات القانون في تركيا في مدينة انطاليا الساحلية



## حياه (13 مايو 2012)

اعلان عن جدول انعقاد عقد دورات في التخصصات القانون في تركيا في مدينة انطاليا الساحلية
يتشرف مركز التخصصات للتدريب والتطوير أن يعلن عن جدول دوراته المميزة لصيف 2012 
كالتالي
وفي أجمل المناطق السياحية بتركيا حيث تلتقي المتعة مع جمال الطبيعة /انطاليا/شاطئ لارا في فندق بلم هاي كلاس


1- دورة في قانون ونظام العمل 

03-07 يونيو 2012 تركيا - انطاليا
رسوم الدورة 2000 الفين دولار



2 – دورة في قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية

10-14 يونيو 2012 تركيا - انطاليا
رسوم الدورة 2000 الفين دولار




3- دورة في الأخطاء الطبية والمحاكمات في الأخطاء الطبية

17-21 يونيو 2012 تركيا - النطاليا
رسوم الدورة 2000 الفين دولار




4- دورة في القوانين والاحتجاجات الرياضية والمحاكمات الرياضية والعقوبات والتأديب

24-28 يونيو 2012 تركيا - انطاليا
رسوم الدورة 2000 الفين دولار




5- دورة في قانون الإعلام والنشر والمحاكمات الإعلامية والتقاضي فيها

03-07 يوليو 2012 تركيا - انطاليا
رسوم الدورة 2000 الفين دولار




7- دورة في قانون جرائم الشرف والترافع في القضايا الأخلاقية 

10-14 يوليو 2012 تركيا - انطاليا
رسوم الدورة 2000 الفين دولار




8- دورة في جرائم الفساد الإداري والمالي وكيفية اكتشافها ومكافحتها

17-21 يوليو 2012 تركيا - انطاليا
رسوم الدورة 2000 الفين دولار





للإستعلام : 0566008202
0569313309
8351141 03
او زيارة موقعتنا الكتروني 
مركز التخصصات للتدريب


----------

